# مطار جده الجديد عام 2010 تصميم جديد



## "مؤمن بالله" (10 أكتوبر 2006)

مطار جدة الجديد 

اكد رئيس الطيران المدني المهندس عبدالله محمد نور رحيمي ان المطار الجديد الذي سيتم انشاؤه في جدة سيكتمل خلال 5 سنوات. 

وقال في حديث ادلى به للتلفزيون السعودي امس الاول اننا بدأنا ندخل الرؤية الاقتصادية في المطارات الدولية. 

واضاف ان خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز وسمو ولي عهده الامين الأمير سلطان بن عبدالعزيز حريصان على تطوير مطار الملك عبدالعزيز وان الموافقة قد صدرت ونحن الآن في مرحلة اعداد المخطط الرئيسي له وانتهينا من المرحلة الاولى المتمثلة في اختيار الموقع الجيد لصالات المطار وسيكون في نفس الموقع كأرض لكن موقع الصالات سيختلف كليا عن الموقع الموجود الآن. 

واوضح ان موقع الصالات مهم جدا لاسباب كثيرة ابرزها استثماري ولمراعاة التوسعة المستقبلية والارتباط والتكامل مع المدينة ونموها بحيث يكون المطار محوريا لحركة القدوم والخروج. 


انتظروا مطار جدة الدولي الجديد في عام 2010 بإذن الله 

و سيكون بحول الله الأكبر على مستوى الشرق الأوسط 





































:18: بس اعذروني المساقط الافقية غير متوفره لدي :86:


----------



## معماري فقط (11 أكتوبر 2006)

الصور غير موجوده ياليتك تحطها كمرفقات


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (11 أكتوبر 2006)

مع ان الصور عندي ظاهره تماما الا اني هرفقها في ملف للاخوه ان شاء الله


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (11 أكتوبر 2006)

وهاهي ايضا الصور


----------



## moha_arc (11 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (11 أكتوبر 2006)

الصور واصلة

والمطار فعلا جميل 

ولكن مش بالدرجه اللي تستحق لان هناك الكثير من المطارات اجمل بكثير
جزاك الله خيرا

بس كنت اتمني انا تضعه في موضوع المطارت الذي قمنا بتجميع المطارات به العام الماضي 

وعلي عموم هرسلك الرابط ليسهل علي من يدخل ان يري كافة مشاريع المطارات


----------



## معماري فقط (11 أكتوبر 2006)

المطار عادي مني شايف فيه ابداع مع انه هذا ثالث مطار ينبني في جده 
وشكرا علي الصور اخي moshakes_83 vbmenu_register("postmenu_244622", true);


----------



## المعماري نت (11 أكتوبر 2006)

اخي المشاكس .. 

لاعدمنا جهدك الطيب ... يمن الله كتابك ...آآمين 

ولكن لدي مداخلة خفيفة وهي ... برأيي الشخصي صراحة ان المطار لايرتقي لمستوى تصميم مطار على الشرق الاوسط ..

وكلامي واضح .. من خلال تقليدية الشكل والفكرة ... إذ ان لاجديد في التصميم ... وحتى المناظير ليست بالمستوى المأمول للدخول بها - اي الفكرة - في اي مسابقة في هذا النوع من المسابقات !!

لاجديد في المواد ... فكرة عادية جدا ... بامكاني اخذها من اي مشروع مماثل ...!!

ولكن يبقى ان هذا رأيي .. واختلاف الرأي لايفسد للود قضية ..

ولك الشكر موصول لك اخي المشاكس على طرحك للموضوع الجميل


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (11 أكتوبر 2006)

ده الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=105892&posted=1#post105892

ستجدون عليه مجموعة من المطارات واتمني انه يكون موضوع عن المطارات اي بمعني وضع كافة المطارات به ووضع اي معلومات عنها 

وسيكون لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (11 أكتوبر 2006)

اشكر كل من مر على الموضوع وعلق عليه 
الحقيقه يا اخواني الموضوع بالنسبه لكونه اكبر مطار على الشرق الاوسط او عدمه فهذا ليس من قولي انما من لسان رئيس الطيران المدني السعودي وهذا ما ارفقته اعلاه 
اما بالنسبه لكونه يرقى او لايرقى لذلك فهذه وجهات نظر نحترمها جميعها
وبالنسبه للنقد عادي اخي الكريم النقد نتعلم منه ايضا ونستفيد لكن ياليتني وجدت المساقط كان افضل في الدراسه للمطار لكن سابحث عنها وان شاء الله اجدها واضعها في القريب العاجل


----------



## pilot_789 (11 أكتوبر 2006)

والله خير

والصور روعة

وشكرا علي الخبر الجميل يا مشاكس


----------



## ابوالرنا (11 أكتوبر 2006)

يعطيكم العافية جميعا .
انا كنت طالب اي معلومات عن مطارات دولية وبالتحديد مطار الملك عبدالعزيز كوني اخترته مشروع تخرجي لهذا العام ، واشكر الاخوان الملبين لطلبي ، ولكن قد قمت بتغيير المشروع نظرا لعدم تعاون بعض الاخوان في الهيئة العامة للطيران المدني وخصوصا ذوي المناصب الكبيرة نوعا ما ، ومن جهة اخرى استصغارهم لي ( كسروا مجاديفي بالعامية ) بدلا من الوقف الى جنبي ومساعدتي حتى ولو بكلمة طيبة .
الشاهد هنا اني علمت منهم ان الاستشاري الذي قام بتطوير المطار هي شركة هولندية وهذا مازعجني اكتر ، والتصميم الذي عرضه الاخ الفاضل المشاكس هو التصميم القديم اما الذي اطلعت عليه في هيئة الطيران المدني مختلف تماما عنه ، وايضا كما تفضلو الاخوان لايرقى بان نفاخر به على مستوى الشرق الاوسط .


عندي عدة تساؤلات من خلال الزيارات التي قمت بها للهيئة ارجوا منكم اقناعي واقناع انفسكم ايضا باجوبة :
- الشركة المطورة هولندية لماذا هل السعودية تفتقر لاستشاري يقوم بهذه المهمة لو فرضنا انه نعم تفتقر فالى متى ، لماذا لا نستعين بعدد معين من العاملين بهذه الشركة باغراءات مادية ويتم هذا المشروع في بلادنا وتحت اشراف عدد من الكوادر والخبرات المحلية التي عملت في هذا التطوير ، فالى متى سيضل خير البلد لغير اهلها نحن اولى منهم سواء بالمادة او تطوير الذات ، ( الدول العربية والاسلامية كلها مافيها مهندسين مختصين في المطارات ) .
- احد المدراء الذي قمت بمقابلته في الهيئة بمطار الملك عبدالعزيز ومن ضمن النقاط التي تكلم عنها :
+ سرية المعلومات .
+ المشروع كبير عليك هدا المشروع بيشتغلوا على 40 مهندس خلال 3-4 سنوات انت حتقوم بي خلال سنة ، انتا عارف ايش يعني مطار .
+ مين المشرفين عليك وهل اشتغلو على مطار . 
+ ماقدر اعطيك اي معلومة الا بتوجيه من معالي مدير عام الهيئة العامة للطيران المدني .
(للمعلومية : معالي مدير عام الهيئة بمرتبة وزير )


ايش رايكم ياجماعة الخير ؟ 
ولعلمكم انا معايا خطاب رسمي بالمعلومات الي طلبتها وموجه من الكلية للهيئة .

تعليقي على ماسبق :
+ سرية المعلومات انا طالب ماستر بلان للمطار وبعض ابجديات المشروع ، طبعا مايخفى عليكم ان google earth ماعاد خلي في اي اسرار بتدخل على المطار وتشوف كل شي تبغاه بالتفصيل ، فالى متى سنظل حمقى .
+ المشروع كبير ( كبرت علتك ان شاء الله ) 40 مهندس بيشتغلو في شي طبيعي لانهم بيشتغلو على فراغ فراغ انا حشتغل ماستر بلان ومبنى واحد فقط وهو اكاديمية طيران في فرق جدا كبير بيني وبينهم ، وهما بيقومو بمشروع سينفذ فيلتزمو بالمعايير والمواصفات الدولية الخاضعة للطيران، هدا بدل مايقولي انتو شباب الغد والله يوفقك ويعطيني الي ابغاه ويقدم خدمات (فين النخوة والشهامة ) .
+المشرفين علي ( انتا مالك ) اول واحد بروفسور ، والتاني دكتور وكان مندوب الامين للتفاوض مع هيئة الطيران المدني بخصوص تطوير المطار ، والثالث مهندس اشتغل على تصميم مطارات ( يعني مالك اي عذر ، وممكن بيكونو احسن منك كمان ).
+ ايش المعلومات الي ابغى اخدها من عندك عشان اجيب توجيه من معاليه ( الموضوع اثبات وجود يعني ) .


من حقي اغير مشروعي ولالا . 
ممكن تبرير المصخرة الي حاصلة هدي .


اسف على الاطالة لكن حبيت اطلعكم على معاناة اكيد في غيري عناها بس ليش ؟


----------



## عبدالله118 (12 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكووووور اخوي moshakes_83 المجهود اللي سويته تشكر عليه ,, والله يعطيك العافية.. 

وفي وجهة نظري المتواضعة ان المصمم كان يستطيع ان يخرج بتصميم يرقى ويسمو بالعمارة في المملكة العربية السعودية بشكل خاص والعالم بشكل عام ,, وخاصة مع توفر مواد وانظمة 
انشائية حديثة ومتطورة في هذا العصر ...

واشكرك اخي مرة اخرى على مجهودك الواضح ... وجزاك الله خيرا..


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (12 أكتوبر 2006)

زميلي ابوالرنا 
والله فكرتني بالذي مضي كان تقريبا نفس الحال معايا ولكن في مفارقات ان مشروعي كان تخطيط وتصميم وكان علي مساحة 300 هكتار وفي مباني قائمة واخري جاء لها قرار ازالة وبداوا في الازالة والمطلوب اعادة تخطيط المنطقة وتطويرها والارتقاء بها والحفاظ علي طابعها وعمل المقترحات للمناطق المزالة وتصميم هذه المقترحات ولكن كل هذا كمان وتحت المعايير والشروط والكود المفروض طبقا للمنطقة 
تخيل ؟؟!!!
ولكني اكملت المشروع طبعا كان صعب وفي جهد كبير بس كان لذيذ وكان الجميل فيه اني اقتنعت به وعشان كده مغيرتهوش علي الرغم ان الفرصة كانت امامي 
فلو انت مقتنع اكمل وحب مشروع هتوصل فيه 
واتمني لك التوفيق


----------



## zoubir (4 يناير 2007)

ممنوووون لكم و مشكور


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (5 يناير 2007)

شكرا لابداء ارائكم جميعا ولمروركم


----------



## radfan1004 (17 مايو 2013)

ماشاء الله جميل


----------

